# One Good Man by Ashblonde (~FFA ~BHM, Romance)



## ashblonde (Jun 25, 2009)

*One Good Man
by Ashblonde*​
*Part One*

“It was nice to see you again,” I smiled and put my coat on. Pittsburgh felt bitter cold even in the spring. I was looking forward to getting back to a warmer, sunnier Houston.

“Call me when you’re in town again,” Paul smiled back from his bed. His soft chest peeked out over the sheets, and his tummy bulged below the covers with the outline of his large belly button tempting me back into his strong arms. His dark eyes and chubby cheeks were irresistible to me. I crawled back onto his bed and gave his belly a gentle rub.

“Goodness, you’re beautiful,” he murmured to me. I winked at him with a smile, we kissed and I left... same as before. I’d likely be back in a couple of months and see him again. He knew the deal. I wasn’t available for more than that.

When I got back to Houston, I already had a date with Jack lined up that weekend. Jack and I had no more in common than our profession, but he was an amazing lover and I couldn’t say no whenever he asked me out.

He picked me up at my place and drove me to his favorite Italian restaurant. He ordered his usual huge meal and I delighted in his gluttony. We went back to my place and worked off some of that dinner. Jack told me he weighs about 300 pounds and let me explore every bit of it.

Jack and I met putting together a major industrial project deal for our respective companies. I’m on the sales side and he’s the senior procurement manager. We argue all the time, but when we carry those arguments into the bedroom, it explodes into very fiery sex.

I’m an account manager for a global industrial company and my customer is a 150 billion dollar oil and gas giant. I may only be 28 but I make well into six figures. My job is high pressure and I’m good at it. 

It helps to be attractive, of course. My green eyes, reddish auburn hair, athletically feminine body and fortunate genes have served me well. If you can be a smart, female engineer and still look sexy, you’ll have them eating out of your hand. It may not always be right, but its reality.

I’m not immune to love; I just think that sex has been what I’ve needed more. My career is very demanding. I travel a lot and meet plenty of people…well, mostly men in my business. But there are a select few of those men that I see after hours. 

Jayson is in Chicago, working for an engineering contractor. He’s the smartest young engineer I know, not to mention the cutest 400-pound guy I’ve ever met. He makes me weak in the knees with his quick wit, towering height and wide, hanging belly.

He was recently promoted to Lead Engineer in a strategic area for my company, becoming an even more important customer. So now every time I fly to Chicago, I have a wonderful excuse to take him out for a sumptuous meal and then bring him back to my hotel room for whatever he wants. The first time I seduced him, he was shy and ashamed of his body. Now he instantly rips his shirt off and let’s me rediscover his amazing rolls and curves.

And there’s Mason. He’s a chemical engineer with a large oil company in Philadelphia. He’s 29 and adorable. He had been a department store model in his high school and college days, but the rigors of engineering studies gave way to more pizza and beer than his occasional trips to the gym could handle. 

When I met him a year ago at a technical conference he was just somewhat tubby. Since then, I’ve seen him every few months when I visit our sister office in North Jersey and he keeps gaining weight steadily. He’s so good-looking and engaging that he has no problem getting dates at any size. I get the feeling that I’m one of many women in his life, but I don’t care. I figure that he’s got to have his fun too.

I know I sound like a heartless Jezebel, but I’m upfront and honest with every guy I date. I’m not interested in an exclusive relationship. I just want to enjoy life and can’t get enough sex with fat men. I do like them all for who they are, but I can’t resist what they carry around their middles either.

For me, the most intensely erotic moments in life are when my fingers are unbuttoning or lifting up a fat boy’s shirt, exposing his belly, and watching his shyness and shame melt in my hands. I ease his anxiety and turn his tension into sexual power. Then I become his for the taking, but only for the night. The next day, I’m back in charge.

Still, none of the sexual release I could get, nor my 35-mile a week running regimen was easing my work stress. I needed a break and the perfect opportunity arose. Some college friends and I had been discussing an early summer getaway to Hilton Head to relax. My best friend Jenna inherited a time-share at a resort villa there and offered to bring us along for a week. I splurged on a couple of new bikinis, some flirty sundresses and packed my bags.


----------



## ashblonde (Jun 25, 2009)

*Part Two*

Jenna and I arrived early in the afternoon from Houston, changed into tanks and shorts and went straight to the pool bar. It had been weeks since I had a chance to catch up with her. Jenna was on the rebound from a serious four-year relationship. Her ex was always annoyingly cocky so I was secretly relieved that they didn’t get married. 

I tried to console her. 

“Jenna, embrace dating for a while. Or whatever you want to call it. There are some great guys out there dying to take out a gorgeous girl like you,” I stroked her ego. She didn’t need the help. She knew she was very pretty with her blonde, all-American beauty and also benefited from a solid career in strategic marketing. Perhaps she wore a little too much make-up, but I loved her anyway.

“Easy for you to say, Alyssa,” she teased me, “you get the pick of the guys you like.” 

Jenna knew I preferred fat boys. She was the first person I ever talked to about my inclination. I had always dated boys who were a little chunky, but when I started to flirt wildly with Keith, a rotund frat guy we all hung around with, she questioned me.

I’ll never forget the conversation we had, upon hearing that I spent the night at his place. 

“Alyssa, Keith is just so…“ she paused.

“So what?” I demanded.

“So… obese!” she exclaimed. 

“Well, he is big,” I grinned. I refused to show remorse for discovering the wonders of sleeping with a very large guy.

She was pretty stunned, but before long she was totally supportive of my choice and always very kind to Keith. For all of her superficial cares over her own looks, she was open-minded for others. Over time, I opened up and revealed my affection for chubs to her. She has always teased me for it, but has never been hurtful, and never disrespected my dates, which is probably why she is my best friend. 

Our friends Kristen and Brooke were also joining us on the vacation getaway, but they were on a later flight from Dallas. They’re the married girls who got their “MRS degree” in college and now live in the Dallas suburbs. These friendships all go back in our sorority days at the University of Texas.

Kristen is an adorable, plump, curly haired brunette who is sweetly naïve and totally conformist. She doesn’t have a mean bone in her body, and she’s not one to ruffle feathers either. She makes a dynamite nurse at Children’s Medical in Dallas and is a selfless, compassionate person.

Brooke is her polar opposite. She’s a chronically relapsing anorexic who is critical of herself and others to a caustic degree. I sometimes wonder how she can be successful in her human resources management position. I secretly joke with Jenna that she enjoys the firing part of her job the most. I have a very thorny relationship with Brooke, and I always have.

It’s amazing to me that any of us remain friends, since we are all so dissimilar, but the bond goes back nearly ten years and hasn’t been broken yet. Strained? Yes. Brooke has pushed us all, but we have this persistent sympathy for her. She’s a textbook “bad childhood” case of cold, unloving parents with an unresolved perfection complex. Her years of therapy haven’t done the trick for her neuroses either.

Brooke and I had a near-screaming match last year when we all got together in Austin for a girl’s weekend. When the topic of my love life came up, she went on the offensive with me, “informing” me about the horrors of being fat, how unattractive fat was, how bad the obesity epidemic was, blah, blah, blah.

I gave her an ultimatum. I told her she either had to accept my choices and shut up about it, or she would lose me as a friend. Jenna backed me, and even Kristen took a stand and agreed that Brooke had to drop the issue. She relented, but I know she still seethes that she has to tow the line with me, especially because she still thinks she’s right.

So in the meantime I was enjoying drinks with Jenna, hoping Brooke’s appearance would be delayed a bit longer. Jenna interrupted our slightly buzzed giggling with a sober look on her face. 

“Alyssa, do not look now, but I see one for you,” she reported.

“Where shouldn’t I look?” I kept my eyes right on her.

“There’s a table over there, full of some really cute guys, and one of them is…” she paused, “really…” she pursed her lips.

“Go ahead, Jen, just say it,” I smirked. She always hesitated before she said the f-word.

“Faaaat,” she whispered with a sly smile.

I was curious. I admit it. I hadn’t gone on a relaxing holiday to hunt men, but I had to know what she was talking about.

“They’re looking right at us, so be cool,” she told me with a serious face.

Just then, before I had a chance to look, Kristen and Brooke came in. I stood up to hug Kristen and while my arms were around her, I glanced upward and saw the most beautiful pair of baby blue eyes looking right at me. There he sat, with his friends, the man that Jenna had eyed for me. He was gorgeous already and I couldn’t even see the detail of his body. 

I hugged Kristen for several seconds longer than I normally would have while holding his gaze. It seemed like forever, but I couldn’t tear away from him.

I felt Kristen pull back and snapped back to reality. Then I hugged Brooke, hoping desperately that she had grown past her negativity. We all sat back down and I glanced back over at that big, gorgeous blue-eyed boy. He wasn’t looking in my direction any longer, but I was still bewildered by his handsome face. 

Jenna caught me glancing over, and let Kristen and Brooke in on the conversation; “There’s a table full of guys over there giving us the eye.”

Brooke didn’t look over, but Kristen did.

“Cute guys,” she offered. She was always upbeat.

Jenna continued.

“It looks like there’s one for Alyssa, so I guess that leaves me with my choice of the rest of them,” she giggled.

Jenna’s comment raised the hair on the back of my neck. I knew Brooke couldn’t contain her curiosity anymore. She knew exactly what the “one for Alyssa” comment meant. She moved her eyes slowly over to the group of men, appraised them for a few seconds, saw the big blue-eyed boy and rolled her eyes.

I excused myself to use the ladies room, and while walking back to our table, the big, blue-eyed boy was walking toward me. Within moments of his approach, I was able to see the nice way his plush fat covered his beautiful body and slowed his movement to a slight waddle. 

My eyes rose up to his as he walked closer. I attempted to smile, but he beat me to it, giving me a confident, “Hello,” coupled with a flawless, high-megawatt grin. He had a sandy brown hair with natural highlights and a perfectly inviting, young face. He was wearing a well-fitting navy sport coat over a lime green button down shirt, harnessing his overhanging belly, and all tucked into khaki chinos. It was like someone took a Ralph Lauren model and fattened him up with loads of sweet blubber.

I mustered a “Hi,” response as I walked past. Tremors shot through my body. I turned to look back and caught him looking back at me too. Embarrassed, my cheeks felt hot and I looked away. I normally didn’t feel intimidated and was usually an unabashed flirt. But this guy made me feel like I was still an awkward freshman who had just watched the captain of the football team walk by. I hurried back to my friends, left rather stunned by this encounter.

(Continued in post 10 of this thread)


----------



## Tad (Jun 25, 2009)

Wow, verrrryyyy nice start! I'm looking forward to more


----------



## MickeyFFA (Jun 25, 2009)

I was wondering when another fabulous BHM story would turn up around here...


----------



## ESPN Cutie (Jun 25, 2009)

*This is a great start!!! I love your stories!!!*


----------



## Island Girl (Jun 26, 2009)

Oh my. :wubu: Oh, I can see I'm going to like this a lot.


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm loving it


----------



## StarWitness (Jun 26, 2009)

I can't remember the last time I was so jealous of a fictional character.


----------



## rabbitislove (Jun 26, 2009)

this is awesome! love it.


----------



## ashblonde (Jun 26, 2009)

*Part Three*

None of us felt like eating a big meal, so we decided to grab dinner at a tapas place near the resort. Things were going smoothly until Kristen brought up her diet and started talking about points. I should have kept my mouth shut, but I already had a couple of cocktails in me. “Kristen, you’re on vacation, stop counting points and enjoy yourself for one night,” I urged her with a smile.

That was Brooke’s opportunity to pounce on me, “I think it’s great that Kristen’s lost weight. She looks fabulous. You should be more supportive,” she railed.

“I’ve always thought Kristen looked fabulous,” I hissed at Brooke.

“You don’t expect the whole world to be fat, do you?” She shot back.

“Ladies, please,” Jenna interjected, “we’re not even one day into this trip, can we drop the weight thing?” Brooke and I glared at each other. 

Kristen spoke up, “I’m just glad I have friends who care about me as much as you two do.” Good old Kristen, always a peacemaker. 

Jenna changed the subject to DIY interior decoration projects, which eased the tension. For some reason, Brooke always became kinder and gentler when discussing painting, framing or flower arranging.

We finished our martinis and went back to the resort. Brooke had a headache and decided to call it a night, but the rest of us wanted to check out the hotel’s night club. This was fine by me; the less time with Brooke, the better.

The club was somewhat busy for a Wednesday night. It had a loungey feel to it with lots of mahogany, velvet and jazzy electronica setting the tone. We looked around for a place to sit but couldn’t see anything open.

After a minute of scanning, we found a table close to the window, overlooking the resort gardens. Just as we sat down, Jenna leaned over with excitement in her voice, “Those guys from earlier today are sitting two tables over.”

I instantly looked, but didn’t see the captivating, preppy Adonis. I was very disappointed. I hadn’t stopped thinking about him and his charming smile and hoped that I would see him again.

Jenna continued, “The guy in the orange shirt was totally giving me the eye earlier today,” she mused. “But I don’t see yours,” she frowned.

“I don’t care what Brooke says, I think it’s cute you like big guys,” Kristen offered. 

I smiled at her, “Thanks Kristen, you always know the right thing to say.”

She beamed. Kristen has always had a &#8216;girl crush’ on me. I was her big sister in our sorority days. I was always very protective of her and I think she still sees me as a mentor as much as a friend.

Suddenly I felt a kick on my leg, and looked at Jenna. She motioned her eyes across the room, and I looked in that direction. There he was, my big boy, walking toward the next table to join his friends. Everything about him was fascinating to me. He walked with such confidence and had a gallant quality about him. It was like he was the most important man in the room, but without the annoying arrogance of a more conceited guy.

Once again, I was shell-shocked. I couldn’t bring myself to look at him and I shut down. Jenna noticed. “What’s your deal, Alyssa? Not interested?”

I just looked at her, speechless for a moment. “It’s just, I… he’s, um…” I trailed off. I couldn’t explain it because I really didn’t understand it myself. I had a long string of men all over the country that I had easily seduced. What was wrong with me? It was like I had forgotten who I was.

Jenna continued to exchange glances with the dark-haired guy in the orange shirt. “He’s coming over,” she whispered loudly, with nervousness in her voice.

“Would you ladies like to join us? We have extra chairs at our table and honestly, we’re getting pretty bored with each other,” he joked. “I’m David,” he offered.

We introduced ourselves to David and agreed to move over to their table. Jenna and Kristen sat down strategically leaving the seat next to the big beautiful man open for me.

He stood up and introduced himself, “I’m Will,” he shook my hand firmly, almost businesslike. It actually put me at ease. That was an approach I was used to. I decided I would put on my professional face and try to get my confidence back.

“Nice to meet you, I’m Alyssa,” I smiled warmly at him. His hands were big and soft. I noticed his meaty forearms too. And then he smiled back with that big beautiful smile. I was once again totally thrown by my strong feelings for him and felt very self-conscious all over again. He sat down and I had a nearly impossible time keeping my eyes away from the alluring belly resting in his lap.

David told us that he and Will co-own a technical consulting company in Raleigh and were entertaining customers at a conference with golf and dinners. They turned out to be fun guys and we found ourselves laughing most of the time.

Will quickly proved that he had a wonderful wit and charm to match his amazing looks. His mildly southern drawl seemed to enhance his storytelling ability, and I was totally captivated by his sense of humor. I forgot there was anyone else in the room, but I was too crazy about him to offer any conversation of my own.

After a little while, Jenna and Kristen invited me to the ladies room. “Geez, Alyssa, when did you become such a wallflower? I’ve never seen you so timid,” Jenna noticed.

Even Kristen agreed, “Seriously, I have never seen you like that before,” she was almost worried.

“Am I being a complete tool?” I asked.

“Kind of,” Jenna admitted. “I mean, it’s obvious to us you are totally into him, but guys aren’t that smart. You need to start to open up more. If I were him, I would think you weren’t interested.”

I took a deep breath, “Okay, I’ll work on it.”

“Now, in the meantime, I’m going to get David to proposition me,” Jenna giggled.

David didn’t proposition Jenna in any perverted way, but he did ask her to dance. There was a small dance floor and the musical shift to retro jazz was perfect for a slow dance and a few couples were setting an example. I immediately hoped Will would ask me to dance, thinking of how nice it would be to press my body against his and feel his soft contours. 

Just as I was mustering the courage to ask him, a youngish guy with dark hair and striking, angular features walked up to our table and spoke to me with an Italian accent. “I can’t help but notice that you’re the most beautiful woman in the room, and I would love for you to join me for a dance,” motioning over to the dance floor.

He was certainly good-looking and might have been a nice catch for some other girl, but I could only think of Will. And despite the fact that I was totally taken by surprise, I thought fast. “I’m very, very flattered,” I smiled. “But I’ve been trying to get my boyfriend here to dance with me all night and he’s finally agreed.” I put my hand on Will’s thick arm.

For a split second, Will looked at me perplexed, but on cue, he stood up and took my hand. As we walked together, he gave me a knowing smile, “I don’t mind being a diversion tactic for the most beautiful woman in the room,” he faked an Italian accent on the &#8216;most beautiful woman in the room’ part. 

I giggled, “Well, you did end up being a diversion tactic, but I was going to ask you to dance anyway,” I admitted, coming out of my flirt shell just a little.

He looked at me funny, like he thought I was still joking, but then he confidently pulled me along toward the dance floor. He put his hand around my waist and I moved close enough to him to just brush against his soft belly. I closed my eyes and sighed at how magnificent my body would feel snuggled into his.

We danced for a minute without saying anything. My eyes opened to see Jenna looking over and winking at me. Then I looked up at Will. He smiled and spoke, “Are you always kind of shy?”

I laughed, “No, I’m the least shy person I know.” It was the truth. I was naturally an extrovert; my job depended on it.

“Okay,” he looked at me suspiciously. 

“So why didn’t you dance with the Italian dude?” He wanted to know.

“Not my type,” I responded without further explanation.

For once, I couldn’t bring myself to be blatant about my attraction to bulky guys. I usually had a rule about the men I flirted with: I didn’t avoid the topic of their weight and was quick to reassure that I liked their size. If they were totally offended or completely freaked, then it wasn’t going to work out anyway, especially in bed where it mattered so much to me. 

But I didn’t want to risk a thing with Will, he seemed too perfect and special. So I took the path of least resistance, which was not to express my desire to experience the full sensuality of his abundant chub. We continued to dance without words. The song ended and he escorted me back to the table. 

David announced, “It’s late, kids, and I have to head out early tomorrow. But we should walk you girls over to your place. You shouldn’t be walking alone at night.” It was perfectly safe and well lit on the resort grounds, but I suspected David wanted a few more minutes with Jenna. And I was happy to have a few more minutes with Will.

“So you’ll still be around tomorrow?” I asked Will as he walked beside me up to the villa complex.

“Yes ma’am,” he drawled, “I’m talking some customers out for golf and lunch, but after that I’m a free man until I leave on Friday morning.”

“We’ll probably be at the beach later in the day,” I offered up.

“If you make it up to the patio bar, you’ll probably see me there,” he said.

“Cool,” I smiled. I wanted to grab him, touch him, kiss him and hug him, but I just said goodnight and turned around with the girls to go in.

“David asked for my number,” Jenna beamed. 

“Long distance relationship?” I raised my eyebrow at her.

“What about Will?” she non-answered.

“Maybe I’ll see him tomorrow,” I played it cool. 

“Ah, to be single again,” Kristen sighed, heading into the room she was sharing with Brooke. “See you ladies in the morning.”

(Continued in post 16 of this thread)


----------



## ESPN Cutie (Jun 27, 2009)

*Once agian, you're great. This is great. Can't wait for more.*


----------



## ashblonde (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the feedback so far  I'm working on the next part(s)...

One editorial editorial... I totally get that Dims reserves the right to edit content, and I'm cool with that. But I have to object, recognizing that I'm being a nitpicker  to the use of the term "Goodness" to replace what I originally published there - who says "goodness" after sex? Yikes. How about a "Damn," or even a "Dang?" Is "Holy hell" a baddie? I'm going to assume "F*ckin-A" is out of the question...


----------



## weightedalternatives (Jun 29, 2009)

Add my voice to the choruses of YES to this story thread. love it!!


----------



## Brit_FA (Jun 29, 2009)

Adding a male voice of appreciation of the writing, the well observed way this group of friends interacts, and the obvious relish of soft abundance as part of sexual attraction. All of those things appeal to me. Looking forward to the rest of it. Thank you.


----------



## Tad (Jun 29, 2009)

Pure goodness and yumminess


----------



## ashblonde (Jun 30, 2009)

*Part Four*

After a morning of tennis and shopping, we decided to hit the beach. I watched relentlessly for Will, but he wasn’t anywhere to be found. I even wore my new hot pink bikini hoping that he might catch a glimpse of my assets, fall on his knees and profess his undying love to me. 

While I was reading under a beach umbrella, I got a call from a colleague alerting me to an email I needed to see. Apparently our customer was unhappy about an engineering drawing. Not usually a big deal, but it was holding up an important milestone payment, elevating it to my boss.

"I've got a work emergency, I'll be back at the villa," I told the girls.

I was covered with salt and sand, so I needed to rinse off and jaunted up to the outdoor beach shower. I stood under the water for a few minutes, rinsing my hair and legs. I had gotten lost in fleeting thoughts about showering with Will when I overheard some young guys laughing, "Nice, I'd like to hit that," "work it baby," and "sweet teats."

I opened my eyes in their direction and saw a table full of jerks a few feet away at the patio bar smirking at me. I felt like I was the biggest bimbo in the world, and I hadn't even tried. Choking back my humiliation, I grabbed my towel and walked quickly toward the hotel lobby to get back to our villa and salvage my dignity. I looked down so I wouldn't have to look anyone in the eye who might have seen the show.

My escape didn't work. I felt a hand on my arm. 

"Hey!" Will said to me, smiling, "You move really fast."

"What?" I was a little confused, but happy to see him.

"I saw you and wanted to say hello but you buzzed by so fast, I practically had to run to catch you," he smiled. I relaxed a little. The thought of him running, his belly jiggling and thighs rubbing together made my legs quiver.

“Oh,” I smiled, wrapping my towel around my bare waist, warmed more by the idea that he wanted to catch me.

“Sorry.” Hopefully he hadn’t seen me at the shower.

“You had several tongues hanging out over there you know,” he laughed. Ugh, he had seen it too. I felt like a fool.

I rubbed my forehead sheepishly, like the joke was still on me.

“Um yeah, I realized too late that I was making a spectacle of myself,” I explained, feeling ashamed.

“No, no,” he smiled, “you have nothing to be embarrassed about, those guys were drunk and obnoxious. They should get tossed out. But..” 

He paused, giving my bikini-topped and bare waisted body an inadvertent once-over, “they were right about one thing, you look good.” 

My face was warm. As long as Will thought I looked good, I could forget all about those morons back there.

“Do you want to join me for a drink or something? I mean, if you don’t have anything else going on?” he sort of stammered. It was the first time I sensed any lack of confidence from him. It was kind of cute and put me at ease.

“Yeah,” I exclaimed, “that would be excellent. But I have to run back to our villa to handle a work issue… emergency email,” I smiled.

“There’s actually a great wireless connection right here,” he lifted his laptop to show me he had been working at a table at the bar.

“Excellent, it was really slow over at our place yesterday. Give me 20 minutes?” I grinned. I felt my confidence coming back. 

I raced over to our villa, showered, put on some light makeup, twisted my hair up into cute crystal barrettes and slipped on my yellow halter sundress. It showed off my chest and legs very nicely without looking trashy. I finished the look off with my yellow cork wedge sandals, grabbed my laptop and headed back to meet Will.

He had found a table with two chairs and pulled one out for me. “That was fast. You need a drink?”

“Yeah, I would love one,” _What a gentleman._ “Vodka cranberry?”

“No problem,” he smiled. I watched him saunter up to the bar. His blue plaid button down shirt accented his eyes and hung smoothly over his body. But it didn’t conceal that he had the sexiest love handles I had seen in a while.

I fired up my laptop and read the email. 

_Easy fix_, I thought. I shot off an email to one of our overseas engineers whom I knew well. He was a plump German boy with a knack for handling murky technical issues. He also had a knack for kissing, as I recalled from my trip to Germany the previous fall. I figured he’d be on it by midnight, our time, and tomorrow morning the customer would no longer have any reason to withhold 400,000 dollars.

“You’re smiling,” Will said as he came back with our drinks.

“Oh, I just had to run interference on an issue. I’m smiling because it’s a quick fix, no long winded emails to write.”

“The best kind are short winded,” he agreed.

I closed my laptop and we chatted for a little while about work and the weather. He had such an easy way about himself. His southern manners and sense of humor continued to light me up inside. I was so thoroughly under his spell that my cell phone ring jarred me back to reality.

“Sorry,” I smiled, taking the call. He nodded politely. 

It was Jenna. “We’re leaving at 7 for dinner,” she announced. “Where are you?”

“Um, working over at the hotel. The wireless is better over here,” I winked at Will. 

“What time is it?” I had totally lost track.

“It’s 6:30. You better get a move on,” she warned me.

“I’m still waiting for a call back from our project engineer on this drawing problem, and then I have to shoot off another email,” I lied. I just wanted to stay with Will.

“Maybe you can grab a cab and meet us over there?” she suggested impatiently.

“Yeah, okay, let me give you a call back in a few minutes,” I offered, trying to figure out how I could eke out more time with Will.

“You have dinner plans?” He asked.

“Kind of,” I explained. “I guess we have a reservation at some popular steakhouse, a bird name?” 

I couldn’t remember the name.

“Cranes? That’s just down the road about a mile,” he knew the area well.

I nodded, “I think that’s it.”

“It’s a good choice, but the views at the Old Cove are better. That’s seafood though,” he explained.

“I love seafood, but Brooke is allergic to shellfish so we’re not allowed,” I frowned.

“She picked a bad place to spend a vacation then,” he laughed. “There are some excellent crab places around here.”

I knew that it would be much more enjoyable to have dinner with Will than sit at a table with Brooke for a couple of hours, so I pushed that direction. “Where are you eating tonight?”

He seemed surprised for a second, “Well, I did consider going over to the Cove. I know the owner and the food is great.” 

I do love it when a big guy talks about good food.

“I don’t suppose you wanted company,” I offered, knowing he was leaving tomorrow morning and wanting one last chance to charm the pants off of him.

“Yeah,” he smiled, “absolutely.” He seemed genuinely excited to have dinner with me. I was glowing inside. 

“But what about your friends?”

“Oh, they’ll get over it. It wouldn’t be the first time work got in the way of plans,” I shrugged.

He smiled.

“Let me call Jamie,” and pulled out his cell phone, stood up and walked a few feet away while he made the reservation. 

I took the opportunity to admire his body again. I could see the outline of his belly wrapped fully around his torso, widening his frame. His khaki shorts revealed nice, muscular calves too. I speculated about his weight, I couldn’t help myself. He was a solid six feet tall with broad shoulders and looked strong. I figured maybe he was 350 pounds? Getting him on a scale would be a very delicious fantasy. 

My eyes wandered back up to meet his. He may have caught me surveying his fullness but he acted nonchalant anyway. “I was able to get a reservation at 8, that okay?”

“Perfect,” I smiled, sipping my drink. “Do I need to change?”

“No, you look beautiful the way you are,” he blurted. The impulsive way he said those words made me really feel beautiful, like I was hearing it for the first time. I could disregard flattery from a thousand men, but from him it was transforming.

“I need to call Jenna back,” I told him. 

I stood up, called her and paced, “Yeah, this work issue is dragging, you should just go have fun without me,” I lied again. 

_White lies_, I told myself, she would understand later. 

“Text me if you decide to go somewhere after dinner,” I offered as an olive branch.

We finished our drinks and he drove me over to the villa to drop off my laptop before we headed out. Fortunately, the girls had already left, so no further explanations hindered my plans to have dinner with Will.

(continued in post 19 of this thread)


----------



## MickeyFFA (Jun 30, 2009)

Thank you for such a speedy update! This story just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## ESPN Cutie (Jul 1, 2009)

*Can't wait for more!*


----------



## ashblonde (Jul 3, 2009)

*Part Five*

Will opened doors and pulled out chairs for me, which I suppose is expected from a southern gentleman, but even so, he made me feel really special. 

The hostess seemed very happy to see him when we came in. 

“Will! I saw you on the list,” she hugged him. “So good to see you again.” 

Her hug was long and her hands traveled along his bulging love handles. That was my &#8216;fat guy hug’ move. Did she have a thing for him too?

She smiled at me.

“I’m Jillene,” she shook my hand. Jillene was a pretty brunette with dark eyes. She was fairly petite but had some plump curves and I couldn’t help but notice her round behind. I felt a hint of jealousy wondering if Will found her attractive. So now I could add jealousy to the list of unusual feelings that Will managed to conjure up in me.

She led us out to a table overlooking the water. It was amazingly romantic.

“You were right, Will, the views are incredible,” I smiled at both of them.

He turned to Jillene with a wink “Thanks J.”

She walked away and I probed Will, “You seem to know her pretty well.”

“She’s dating Jamie, the owner,” he explained.

“Oh,” I said, “well then I guess that explains her friendliness.”

“Why?” He smirked, “what did you think?”

“Well, it just seemed like she knows you very well, I kind of thought that maybe there was something between you two the way she hugged you,” I tested him.

“Oh no, I’m not her type,” he said bluntly.

“What’s her type then?” I was curious.

Just then Jamie came out to say hello. Will stood up and gave him that &#8216;half hug’ that men do when they haven’t seen each other in a while. Jamie was a little shorter than Will and much thinner. Quite lean, in fact. I knew that sinewy look from my experience in distance running. My preference in men made it easy for me to not worry about dating anyone I met at competitive running events. 

I shook his hand, “Nice to meet you.”

“Nice to meet you as well,” Jamie said to me triumphantly, as if he were congratulating Will. They chatted for a minute about business, and then Jamie left us alone.

“So,” Will fearlessly continued our conversation where we left off, “He’s her type.”

“How do you mean?” I knew what he was talking about but I needed for him to say it. I was still nervous about the weight thing. He hadn’t mentioned it at all. Not even alluded to it. Most of the fat guys I’ve known seemed to get their self-deprecating comments into conversation early on. In all of our interactions so far, Will hadn’t acted like he was different because he was fat and I found it very refreshing.

“He’s into triathlons and ultramarathons, stuff like that,” he explained. 

”That’s a reason to be someone’s type?” I asked.

“No, I mean he’s not fat,” Will finally went there.

“No, he’s not, I guess, but maybe she just likes him for who he is,” I offered.

Will smirked but changed the subject. We talked more about work, since we knew some of the same subcontractor companies in our respective businesses. It was fun and light though, so I didn’t feel like I was at a business dinner. It truly felt like a first date to me.

He knew wine well and selected a delicious Sauvignon Blanc from New Zealand. We both ordered the crab and had fun cracking shells while making a bit of a mess. He didn’t hold back his appetite either, which was nice. He ate his entire meal, some of mine and then talked me into trying the peach pie. I decided that eating a sweet and gooey piece of pie is yet another of life’s nirvanas when enjoyed in the company of a handsome, chubby guy.

We lingered over the rest of the wine and enjoyed the ocean ambiance. I couldn’t remember feeling more bliss than I was feeling in his company. The restaurant was closing, so Will said his goodbyes to Jamie and Jillene, and drove us back to the resort. I wasn’t ready to call it a night, though. I knew he would be gone in the morning and I wanted so much to be with him.

“It’s a fantastic night, do you want to walk a little? The path down to the beach is really pretty,” I offered.

“Sure,” he smiled, but seemed uneasy. I thought maybe he was finally getting nervous about my growing flirtation.

While we walked down the path, Will told me about some of the areas to explore on the island. When we got down to the beach, I slipped off my sandals, dug my feet in and took a deep breath. 

“It really is peaceful here when no one else is around,” I smiled.

He smiled back but I felt his reluctance to join me in the sand. I walked back over to him and stood face to face with him. It was now or never, so I worked past my nervousness, put my hands on his shoulders and reached up to kiss him.

He leaned down and briefly grazed my lips. I beamed, looking up at him, allowing my hands to roam down his pudgy sides.

He took a step back, put his hands in his pockets and looked down. This caught me by surprise. Was he more insecure than I thought? 

”What’s wrong?” I asked, preparing myself for the fat, self-loathing and reassurance conversation.

“Alyssa, there’s something I should tell you,” he sighed. 

Yep, this was the part where he would tell me that he’s fat and I shouldn’t grope his body. I stepped toward him to make a preemptive strike against any insecurity on his part, “Will, I am very attracted to you.”

He stepped back again with a serious look on his face, “You’re gorgeous and amazing, Alyssa, it’s just that…”

“It’s just that what, Will,” I was getting anxious.

“I have a girlfriend,” he admitted.

“You what?” I was shocked. I never expected that news and felt angry. I had really let my feelings for him get the best of me.

He shook his head.

“I’m sorry, I should have said something sooner, I wasn’t sure you were really interested in me that way,” he explained.

“Well, I feel like a fool,” I said coldly.

“No, don’t. I’m the jerk,” he tried to apologize.

I was holding back tears. “Can you just walk me back to the villa, I feel cold.”

“Sure,” he agreed softly. 

We walked back silently. I started to open the door and he touched my arm.

“I wish the circumstances were different. You have no idea…” he started to say, but stopped himself.

I looked at him, my heart broken as much by the exquisiteness of his face as his status revelation. 

“Don’t worry about it, it’s not a big deal,” I attempted to hide my feelings. “Have a safe trip home.” 

I smiled through my disappointment, unlocked the door and slipped inside.

Jenna was awake and in bed reading.

“Where were you? I see your laptop here,” she started.

I broke down and bawled.

“Oh my gosh, Alyssa, are you okay?” She jumped out of bed and hugged me.

“Yeah, I’m okay,” I sniffled, “just a little stunned.”

“What happened?” She demanded.

“I went out with Will,” I started.

“Did he hurt you?” She got angry.

“No, no, I’m just let down,” I admitted. “Will was a total gentleman.”

“What happened?” She demanded to know.

I told her everything; what a great date we had, how sweet he was, how I was having feelings I had never felt before.

“So what’s the problem?” She asked.

“He has a girlfriend,” I explained.

“Oh, honey, that’s the worst,” she hugged me more. “Did he weasel around it? How did you find out?”

“He didn’t weasel, he came out and told me. I went in for the kiss and he stopped me,” I told her.

She paused and raised her eyebrows, “Sounds to me like he did the right thing.”

I smirked, “Thanks for your support.”

“No, think about it. He could have had you in the sack tonight, left in the morning and strung you along. But he did the honest thing and told you the truth,” she reasoned.

She was right. 

“Great, so not only is he everything I want in a man, he’s honest too.” 

I fell onto the bed and moaned, “Why couldn’t he have told me sooner, before I got my hopes up?”

“I’m sorry Alyssa,” Jenna hugged me again. “It’s like you always tell me though, there’s tons of guys out there for you, don’t get too hung up on this one.”

Easy for her to say; Jenna got easily hung up on every guy she liked. She was used to it. I wasn’t used to getting sucked into the idea of romance and love. I lay awake the entire night thinking about Will and the sting never quite left me during the rest of our trip… some vacation. 

(Continued in post 25 of this thread)


----------



## ESPN Cutie (Jul 3, 2009)

*I love each addition and I am going crazy trying to figure out where this is going? Will she meet Will again? Will he finally be single?

Thanks again :bow:and I can't wait for the next installment!!!*


----------



## StarWitness (Jul 3, 2009)

What happens next? I need to know!!!!


----------



## Island Girl (Jul 4, 2009)

ACK!  Please don't leave us hanging! I'm really loving reading a story with a confident BHM. :wubu:


----------



## IszyStone (Jul 6, 2009)

I love it  !!!


----------



## fat hiker (Jul 7, 2009)

:eat2:Great story! Like the others, I can't wait for the next instalment.


----------



## ashblonde (Jul 8, 2009)

*Part Six*

The next week I was back at work, and back to reality. Although, I had been totally altered by my vacation flirtation disaster with Will. Jack called me for a date but I wasn’t up to it. The following week I met with Jayson in Chicago but didn’t feel like having one of our flings. 

“I’m sorry Jayson, I’m just getting over a flu bug,” I lied. 

Three more hot, humid and miserable weeks passed since I returned from Hilton Head and I still couldn’t shake the cloud over my head. Will letting me down had really affected my attitude. I was questioning how I could fall in love that fast, but it felt like my world had less sparkle without him. How was that possible? I had known him for only two days. 

I decided I had to shake this once and for all, so I threw myself into other things to take my mind off of Will. I started intense training for the Houston marathon, Jenna pulled me into her book club, and I even signed up for an Indian cooking class. 

A couple of more weeks went by and I was in Philly for a project kickoff meeting. I had plans to see Mason. Why not? I figured; nothing like a meaningless tryst with a hot guy to kill whatever numbness still lingered inside me. He wanted to take me to some new French bistro style restaurant downtown and I needed the idea of a good time with a gorgeous guy. 

I was driving over the Ben Franklin Bridge to meet him when I got a call from Jenna. 

“When do you fly back?” Jenna wanted to know.

“There’s another short meeting tomorrow morning, and then I’m back in the afternoon,” I informed her. 

“So… David’s coming into Houston in the morning on business and I have plans to see him tomorrow night,” she told me with trepidation in her voice.

“Sounds cool,” I tried to be positive and mask my jealousy.

“Listen,” she said, “Will is flying in with him,” she admitted.

I was silent.

“Hey, are you there?” she asked.

“Yeah, I’m just trying not to think about him,” I reminded her.

“I know,” she understood, “it’s just that he wants to see you and explain.”

I started to get angry, “Explain what? That he’s got a girlfriend? Nothing more to explain there.”

“Hey, don’t shoot the messenger,” she defended herself. “Do you want me to tell David that you don’t want to see Will?”

“That would be a lie,” I confessed.

“Then you do?” She was confused.

“Fine,” I agreed, “I must be a glutton for punishment, but fine.” 

My heart pounded so loud I could hear it through my chest.

“Should I give him your cell number?” she asked.

“Sure, why not,” I tried to seem calm, but my heart was now up in my throat.

I drove to the restaurant thinking about Will and feeling very confused. Did he just want to see me to smooth things over? And especially since Jenna was seeing David now, there was always the possibility I would see him again. Maybe he wanted to “just be friends.” 

The idea of just being friends with Will made me ache inside.

I entered the restaurant and saw Mason standing by the bar. He was fatter again and looking so incredibly good. He was the perfect diversion for me; pure, raw sexuality with no strings attached. I couldn’t bear another entanglement.

“Mason!” I hugged him tightly, feeling the rolling softness along his back.

He felt my hands dig in to his body.

“I knew you would approve,” he smirked at me.

“Approve of what?” I played the dumb flirt.

“I am getting pretty big,” he whispered in my ear with a smile. He really knew how to turn me on.

“You don’t seem too upset by it,” I giggled.

“I have days that I want to kick myself, but when it makes a woman happy, I kind of like it,” he admitted. I knew he saw other women, at least some of whom liked his growing weight. He was an FFA magnet. 

“You look awesome, seriously,” I reinforced what he already knew. His classic good looks and increasingly soft body seemed like just what I needed to move on past my obsession with Will.

We enjoyed dinner and I started to feel like my old self. I had every intention of letting Mason have his way with me that night. Until he asked me, “How was your trip to Hilton Head?”

“It was fine,” I must have seemed less enthusiastic than I should have because he questioned my answer. 

“Not so great? How was the weather?”

“Oh, the weather was fabulous, we were at the beach every day,” I explained.

“I like the idea of you on the beach,” he mused sweetly. “So why the long face?”

I shrugged my shoulders.

“Oh wait,” he nodded knowingly, “a dude.”

I turned red.

“How did you know?” I asked.

“I have three sisters who attract dysfunctional relationships,” he laughed. “A woman with man issues is usually obvious to me.”

He dragged the general story out of me. I held back the depth of my feelings, but Mason was a very perceptive guy. 

“Girlfriend? Meh, it’s not like he’s married,” he reasoned, “I wouldn’t have let that stop me,” he joked.

I’m not sure if Mason realized it, but those flippant words ruined his chance at getting lucky with me that night. He cast doubt on my resolution to forget about Will and I was right back at square one. What if I still had a chance with him?

After our meal, Mason asked me over to his place, but I declined. 

“You know I would love to join you, but I have a really early meeting tomorrow,” I told him to soften the blow. I did give him a very sexy kiss though. He deserved it for being a surprising source of insight for me.

I squirmed through that morning meeting, raced to the airport and flew home to Houston with new resolve.

(Continued in post 26 on page two of this thread)


----------



## ashblonde (Jul 13, 2009)

*Part Seven*

When I turned on my cell phone after the flight, there was a voicemail from area code 919; it was a call from Raleigh. I waited until I was on the beltway before listening to the message. On the other end was Will’s sexy southern voice. His tone was cool and composed, like a business call. “Hi Alyssa, it’s Will. I’m here in Houston and would like to see you. Give me a call when you get a chance.”

I thought he must be made of granite. Two months had passed after our awkward farewell and he was over it, but I was not. What would I say? The Friday afternoon traffic was too treacherous for me to risk a conversation that distracting, so I waited until I got home to call him back.

He answered right away. 

“Hi Will, it’s Alyssa,” I put on a cheery voice. My heart banged so loud that my head could feel it.

“Hi Alyssa,” he said sweetly. “How are you?”

“Um, great, just a little tired from traveling. The weather was bad in Philly, so my flight was delayed and then I got stuck in heavy traffic coming home,” I was babbling.

“Aw, that’s the worst, especially when you just want to get home after a long trip,” he commiserated. 

“Exactly,” I sighed.

“So… then do you think you’d be up for dinner tonight?” He asked, twisting me in more knots.

“Um, yeah, I don’t have any plans,” I tried to be cool. What was I getting myself back into?

“David and Jenna wanted to know if you and I would like to join them at Fogo de Chao,” he reported casually.

“I haven’t been there in ages but I know it well. Great place to take customers.” At least I had the home field advantage.

“I’ve heard it’s good. There’s a Brazilian place in Raleigh but David said this one is better. Can you meet us there at 7:30?”

I agreed and hung up. That was quick. In less than a day, I went from almost over him to right back under his spell. I figured I must be the biggest fool in the world.

It was already 6:15, so I kicked myself into high gear to get ready. I put on a slinky, curve hugging black wrap top and paired it with my white sateen gauchos and black and white slingback sandals. I quickly ran a curling brush my hair to give it a smooth and shiny look, and finished the outfit off with my onyx earrings and matching drop necklace. I checked the mirror and liked what I saw, hoping Will might like it too.

I only lived a couple of miles away from the restaurant, so I had the biggest butterflies in my stomach knowing that I was about to see Will in just a few minutes. I grabbed my keys and headed out the door.

When I arrived at the restaurant, Jenna was walking in so I flagged her down and we walked in together. 

“Are you nervous to see Will again?” she asked

“Can you tell?” I asked.

“Well you’re freaking gorgeous, so you’ve got that covered. Whatever the situation is, he’ll be knocked out by how awesome you look.” It was her turn to stroke my ego. I definitely needed it.

We walked in the door and there stood David… and Will. The butterflies in my stomach turned into stampeding horses and I was pretty sure he had gotten even better looking. He wore a navy blue polo shirt that fit around his softness really well with light khaki pants. It would have been a boring outfit on a thinner guy, but he really made it look sexy. With that dazzling smile and luscious, billowing belly, I was hooked right back into him. 

Jenna hugged David while I shook Will’s hand. I wanted to hug him tightly, but I didn’t want to cross the line with a taken man. And the way he looked at me with his hungry eyes gave me a bittersweet feeling. How could he make me wish for a chance with him when he knew that I shouldn’t get my hopes up?

We all sat down and made small talk. I tried not to look at Will too much, but every time I caught his eye I felt such sexual tension that I almost couldn’t bear it. He seemed so confident and self-assured that I felt any strength I had left being pulled under his power.

We decided on wine, and thankfully, a few sips eased my anxiety. As we chatted, Will stood up to take a phone call. 

“I’m really sorry, I have to take this. Go ahead and get started,” and he excused himself.

The restaurant had a fabulous salad buffet so the three of us went up to fill our plates with salads, cheeses and smoked salmon. Will was still gone on his call.

Jenna asked David, “Is it a business call?”

“I hope so. We’re waiting for a decision from a customer on a really big project. This one is huge for our business,” he informed us. 

“I’m crossing my fingers for you,” Jenna chirped like a bird. I nodded to him in agreement.

Will came back to the table with a huge grin, “We got the job.”

David clenched his fist, “Yes!”

Jenna clapped her hands, and I smiled warmly at Will, “Congratulations.”

“It’s been a rough couple of months,” Will sighed. “I’m just glad it’s over.”

“It’s not over,” David joked. “Now we have a ton of work to do.” 

He paused and then chuckled, “Unless of course you’re talking about your ex, in which case, I’m glad that’s over too.”

Will glared at David.

“What?” David smiled, “Am I wrong?”

“It’s just, I haven’t talked about it… “ he trailed off.

David looked at Will with big eyes.

“Sorry, man. I thought you already…” he stopped.

We all sat silent. The excitement I felt over this news caused me to feel too much emotion at once. The lump that had been sitting in my stomach for weeks rose up into my throat and was stuck there. I took a large gulp of water and choked a little. 

“I, um, have to use the ladies room.” I jumped up and hurried away from the table. 

I stood in the ladies room washing my hands under cool water for a minute. I had not expected to hear that Will’s relationship was over. At least that’s what I thought I understood. I couldn’t think straight. What was I supposed to do now? Play it cool? Give him space? Go in for the kill?

Jenna came into the ladies room.

“Are you okay?” She asked with a big grin.

“So is it true? Will is single now?” I asked her.

“Yep,” she kept grinning, “He dumped her a month ago.”

“A month ago?” Bewildered, I sat down on the chair in the lounge.

“That’s what he said after you left the table,” she confirmed. 

“So let’s go back and just enjoy dinner,” she nudged me. I took a deep breath and followed her back.

“Sorry, I choked a little on my water, I didn’t want to make a spectacle here at the table,” I excused my abrupt departure. Will stood up and pulled my chair out for me to sit down. We were all silent again for a few more moments. No one seemed to know what to say.

David broke the silence.

“So this new project is going to bring us back to Houston again in a couple of weeks,” he shared.

Jenna looked and me and then smiled at David and Will, “I hope you make time to see us.”

I glanced at Will. He gave me a warm look and I felt my face flush. This back and forth of glances and smiles continued throughout the meal. Despite my nerves, Will seemed content. He was still smooth, charming and unaffected. He ate heartily, while I sat in awe of him, barely able to swallow much of anything.

When dinner was winding down and we were finishing our tres leches cake, David announced that he and Jenna were going to a country bar to go dancing.

“I know you hate country music, Alyssa, but it could be fun,” Jenna urged me.

I looked at Will, admiring his well-fed belly from the side. He had a stunning shape and I was so smitten with him I would have followed him anywhere he wanted to go. But thankfully he shared a similar opinion, “I’m not a fan either. Just because I’m a southern boy, doesn’t mean I’m a redneck too.” 

That was music to my ears. As cute as it would be to see Will jiggling around a dance floor, I knew I’d much rather spend time with him in a quiet, more intimate setting. 

“The hotel you’re staying at has a really nice observation deck attached to the bar,” I suggested. 

“That’s more my speed,” Will nodded to me.

I looked at David and Jenna, “Do you two mind boot scooting without us?” 

They agreed and we all walked out together. 

Walking down the steps toward the parking lot, Will put his hand on my back to guide me and it felt amazing. It was a simple touch, but a gesture that said, “I care about you.” 

I followed Will back to his hotel, my body feeling light as air, hoping for a fresh start with him.

(continued in post 30 of this thread)


----------



## ESPN Cutie (Jul 13, 2009)

*OMG!!! You're so great:bow: and amazing:bow:; I love this story! I keep checking for updates - I can't handle the suspense!!

I like that this is a story where the guy is confident and its the girls who is confused and unsure about her feelings - she doesn't have to do all the purusing. And I like that they reconnected rather quickly.*


----------



## xxeell (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm lovin this story so far. I hope to see more soon.


----------



## Amandy (Jul 24, 2009)

um, hello? <tapping foot> 

more please!

kthx


----------



## ashblonde (Jul 27, 2009)

*Part Eight*

We sat down next to each other on a bench overlooking the uptown area. I pointed out a few buildings and landmarks, while checking his girth out from the side. It felt nice to know that now I had a better shot at holding that soft body of his. I was a little lost in thought about how his bulges would feel in my hands when he brought up our ill-fated vacation date.

I really want to apologize again for how I left things in Hilton Head, he explained.

No, you dont have to. You were honest and thats all I could ask for, I absolved him.

I really didnt tell you the whole story, he continued. Wendy was still living with me, but we had been falling apart for a while, he paused and took a deep breath and looked me in the eyes. I didnt tell you more because it seemed calculating, you know? To use that as an excuse to cheat would be kind of low.

Before I could say more, he elaborated. And I was embarrassed about the situation, he admitted. We broke up over my weight.

Will hadnt said much about his bulk and I didnt know whether he was self conscious about it. He certainly hadnt really acted like it bothered him. 

She didnt like your size? I asked directly.

Thats an understatement, he chuckled. She always talked about getting counseling for our relationship, but really she just wanted me to get diet counseling.

I made a disapproving face, It doesnt sound like you were meant to be together.

I guess not. I was heavy when we met. Shoot, Ive always been fat, but I think she thought she could change me or something, he explained. I was glad to know that he had always been fat; that meant it was more likely that he would stay fat.

I shook my head. I have to ask, why would she invest in a relationship with someone she wanted to change?

Honestly, looking back, I think she liked my money and security, he acknowledged.

I cant say I think very highly of her, I admitted out loud.

He smirked and continued, Meeting you made me realize that I didnt have to settle for someone who found me unattractive, he paused and then smiled, and that I could be with someone new.

I smiled back, Just anyone new?

Well, Im not saying I broke up with her for you, but to have an incredibly beautiful woman tell me that she finds me attractive makes me think I might have a shot at another date, he grinned.

I blushed and looked down. Talk about understatements; he had a shot at more than just that. Will, I have a confession to make too, I started. Ive been thinking about you a lot over the last couple of months. 

He tilted his sweet face, Really?

I nodded, Cant you tell that Ive been a total basket case around you all night? And youve been a rock. You seem so calm and cool about all of this, I uttered with exasperation.

It helps to know that you like big guys, he grinned.

What? I was taken aback. What did he know about my tendencies?

Jenna told David you date big teddy bears, he laughed.

Jenna has a big mouth, I shook my head and smirked. Then I looked at him seriously, Does that bother you at all? I didn't want to freak him out and scare him away. 

Bother me? Its the greatest news ever, he laughed more. How lucky am I?

I dont know how lucky are you? I flirted

He finally blushed, I never did get to finish that kiss on the beach.

Well I tried to, I flirted more, looking into his eyes.

He gently put his hand under my chin, pulled my lips to his and gave me a soft but intense kiss. I almost melted all over the bench. I pulled back, looked at him and smiled and went in for a bigger kiss. He responded in kind.

This sexy moment that Id been waiting for was interrupted by Wills cell phone. He leaned back to make room for his belly and pulled it out of his pocket, Im sorry, I have to take this, he winced. I understood; he was closing the deal that brought him to Houston.

He stood up and paced in front of me, having a persuasive conversation with his new customer. He was very in command; with his hand in one pocket, discussing the software he designed for a gas pipeline application. My eyes were admiring his rotund frame while my brain was soaking up his intelligence. 

He paused to listen to the caller on the other end and then glanced over, catching me inspect his body. I coquettishly looked down and then back up at him with a smile. He cocked his head and gazed for a few moments with a smiling look of desire that made me feel exhilaration.

I stood up and walked past him, giving him my sexiest come hither look. He followed behind me abruptly finishing his conversation, I really have to go, Ill call you tomorrow, was all I heard. I turned around to see him waddling behind me with a smile on his adorable face. I loved the idea that he was sort of chasing after me. I had pined for him for so many weeks, and now it was his turn to show me how much he wanted me.

As we walked out of the bar, we found ourselves in a hallway corridor. He took my hand, pulled me close to him and pressed his lips deeply into mine. All of that sexual tension finally let loose when I grabbed his blubbery love handles while he thrust himself into me. The feeling of losing control was odd and disorienting yet it filled me with pleasure.

I forgot where we were for a minute when a couple of twenty-something men walked into the hallway to enter the bar catching us in a very intense make out moment. They looked us both up and down and I grinned at them like a cat that had eaten a canary. They continued into the bar laughing with each other.

I suppose theyve never seen a guy so fat with a girl so sexy, Will scoffed.

I dont know about that. We really were making a scene, you know, I reasoned. Yet I couldnt help but realize how small I looked in contrast to his huge frame. That visual itself was a bit of a spectacle. 

Perhaps we should make our scene a little more private? Will suggested. He was bold and I loved it.

I nodded. He took my hand and led me up to his room.


----------



## xxeell (Jul 27, 2009)

Great Update!!


----------



## MickeyFFA (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm so excited for the next part! This was so good. Thanks for the update.


----------



## ESPN Cutie (Jul 28, 2009)

*Once again, great update!!!:bow: Loving it, can't wait for the next part.*


----------



## Starling (Aug 12, 2009)

I've pretty much been M.I.A. all summer, but I've made a point of checking this story regularly haha. I like .


----------



## ashblonde (Aug 14, 2009)

Gah! Sorry, after a productive start, this one took some extra time to swim around in head. So without further adieu...


----------



## ashblonde (Aug 14, 2009)

*Part Nine*

I slowly unbuttoned his shirt, savoring the moments before I hit the belly jackpot. He kissed me and whispered in my ear, Are you sure you want to do that?

Mmmm, yes, Will. Ive been waiting ever since I laid eyes on you to get your shirt off, I admitted.

Youre such a liar, he laughed, but stopped my hands for a moment to kiss me.

I reached my hand up to his face, touched him under his soft chin and playfully smiled, Do you remember seeing me the first time? In the hotel bar?

How could I forget? he recalled.

I thought you were the most incredibly handsome man, I told him.

You dont have to tell me that to get me into bed, you know he joked.

Im just telling you so you understand that I cant wait to get you into bed, I fed off of his playfulness.

He grabbed me around the waist, kissed me again and admitted, When I first saw you, I was a little amazed by the way you looked at me.

Your eyes overwhelmed me, I told him honestly.

He gave me a sweet little smirk. He had great lips.

And then when I saw the rest of you, I grazed my hand over his soft paunch, I was pretty much mesmerized.

He turned a little red with the combination of my touch and my admiration.

Are you a little shy? I teased him, grabbing a handful of his love handle.

I could be, he charmed me with his sudden modesty, but I have a feeling youre not going to let me be shy.

I gave him a kittenish half-smile, "No way, I've been wanting this for far too long," my fingers danced lightly along his chest and belly, back to the last buttons on his shirt.

His eyes grew big and I unbuttoned more, down to the last one, revealing a hint of flesh peeking out from a too small undershirt. I finally got a glimpse of my soft, jiggly prize. My fingers grazed along his hanging goodness and I gave him a deep kiss. He gave me a powerful kiss back.

I pulled him playfully onto the bed, enjoying the way his fat undulated from the gentle impact of his landing. Any shyness or self-doubt that lingered from my anxiety over him finally evaporated and I couldnt resist him to save my life. I pounced on him with more kisses and caresses. 

Seriously, he paused, looking into my eyes and running his fingers through my hair, where did you come from?

Wyoming, originally, I smiled.

Is that where they hide the hot women who like fat guys? He joked.

I dont think its a geography thing, I smirked. But if it is, the South certainly does produce some stunning men, I flattered him back.

He looked at me bewildered, but I kept kissing him; harder, longer, sexier kisses. I helped him remove his button down shirt, leaving just a snug undershirt showing the details of his delicious roundness. 

Putting my hand under his shirt, I explored his velvety, luscious chest. I lifted it up over his head and drank in the fine details of his upper body, from the cute little pockets of fat on his upper arms, along to the deep creases on the sides of his body down to his belly hanging playfully over his pants. 

I saw a hint of discomfort in his eyes, so I gave him another wet kiss and whispered in his ear, Will, you have a fantastic body.

He looked at me like I was joking. Mmm hmmm he smirked, but continued to caress my waist.

I kissed his body, down to his tummy, enjoying its gentle shake every time he moved just a little bit. His fat was soft and yielding, but his shape was broad and sturdy too. My hands went down under his belly and I started to work on his belt buckle.

Wait a minute, he drawled, what about you? tugging on my shirt with a sly smile.

His chubby fingers slid under my clingy shirt and pushed it up over my head. He kissed my breasts and pulled back for a moment to take a look. He fingers grazed over my black satin bra and he murmured, You are incredible.

Will made me feel so good. Wanting one particular mans approval was new to me. I wasnt sure I had ever been in love, and had always looked at sex like something pleasurable rather than something profound. But in his arms I was falling deeper.

He unzipped my gauchos and I rose up to let them fall off of me. I stood, in front of him, in just my matching bra and panties, feeling vulnerable and yet very, very sexy. There I was, offering myself to this gorgeous, round man, who I had serious feelings for, hoping to stir the lust in him that he had been stirring in me for months now.

He pulled me back onto the bed and helped me continue to take his clothes off. My hand trailed along his thigh and up between his thick legs. It was clear that he was as attracted to me as I was to him. I was madly craving to have him in me, but I wanted to savor discovering his softness. So I continued to kiss him and fondle his body before I let him go farther.

Will didnt let me keep my cool, though. He put his hand between my legs and drove me wild with his touch. The combination of grabbing his full love handles, watching his body quiver and feeling his hands on me caused a rush that caused me to lose all self-control.

Dont hold back, please, I begged in a whisper. He pulled my panties down slowly to tease me. All of a sudden he knew he had an enormous amount of power over me and I found the aggressive look in his eyes incredibly exciting. He had captured his prey and was about to feast.

I surrendered to him completely and let him have me. I had been experienced in the mechanics and physical sensations of sex, and I knew well what it was to enjoy the sensual delights that an attractive fat guy could give me. Yet Will stood apart as a man I could be with for more than just fleeting affairs and hotel escapades. I took myself off the market and found pure happiness in the understanding that I would be dedicated to this one good man.


----------



## ashblonde (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm not sure that I have much more for these two lovebirds at the moment, so this seems like the denouement for now. Will is a dream man and I think Alyssa is good to go. I have ideas about how they would bridge their long distance relationship... but for now I will leave them to bask in the delishy yumminess of new love.


----------



## Undine (Aug 14, 2009)

Thank you so much for this sweet conclusion to such a lovely story. It provided some much-needed giddiness and "aww!" moments after a crappy week.


----------



## ESPN Cutie (Aug 15, 2009)

*Once again GREAT JOB. Thanks!:bow:

I can't wait for your next work (no pressure, though)!*


----------



## Tad (Aug 17, 2009)

(i.e. thanks for the great story!)


----------



## GrowingBoy (Aug 27, 2009)

ashblonde said:


> for now I will leave them to bask in the delishy yumminess of new love.



I really enjoyed the emotional journey of this story.... the heroine's ups and downs made the "delishy yumminess" all the more satisfying, and her (and his) ability to straighten things out after a less than auspicious beginning makes me feel hopeful for their future together.


----------



## SanDiega (Aug 31, 2009)

another one handed read. you are an amazing writter


----------



## geekybibabe (Mar 23, 2010)

Lovely, thank you so much for writing it. I particularly enjoy the way you write about the power associated with a confident fat lover.


----------



## bigjmccoy (Mar 29, 2010)

Sweet, beautiful and HOT.:wubu:


----------



## fat hiker (Apr 30, 2022)

I fell in love with this story at "It was like someone took a Ralph Lauren model and fattened him up with loads of sweet blubber. "

Such a sweet, wonderful tale! And you gotta love the role reversal that sees a female traveller with a man 'in every port'!


----------

